# Dora's Explorers, my special space marines



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

So after playing with multiple ideas for my space marine army I have decided to make Dora's Explorers. I will put more 'fluff' up for them when I have more time :-D

Here is the tac squad I am working on, they are lead by Benny the Bull. Once they are done I will most likely paint my dreadnaught Boots.

























The above are part of the squad.
























The above is another part of the squad and also includes Benny.










They will have a lighter blue front like Benny, the faceplates will be pink, boots and gloves black. I also plan paint yellow horns onto the helmets, the shoulders will be dark blue with white polkadots. 

The way I plan to tie all the various characters together is to paint all the backpacks either orange or purple. The hq will be a captain/master 'Marcus Dora' and a terminator libby 'Diego'. Time for work now so I will add more in when I get more of the squad painted. 

Comments on the idea and the painting is always welcome.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

OMG, this is too weird, even for me :shok:. Looking forward to more pics!


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Must... ressissssst... giviiiing... +rep...

Bah. I failed. +rep to you.


----------



## InquisitorTidusSolomon (Mar 7, 2009)

I think my jaw just dropped. And it hit the +rep button.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

;p Thanks for the comments and rep ppl. I had hoped I could use a SoB model as Dora but the rules say no. I might still get that SoB saint model and just say it counts as a chapter mster


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

I do have to say this is "different" =) 

Not to sound retarded or anything, but, if I may ask, what is Dora's Explorers?


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dora_the_Explorer

Very popular kids show over here in the states, little kids show.


----------



## Pigsnout23 (Jul 5, 2011)

I bet there is no other space marines army like it. Nice!


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

this is odd but I feel that it will be interesting... My kids would think your army is gonna be cool


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

I play Chaos, and even *I* consider this Heresy :grin:

Can't wait to see more pics man :victory:


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

I'd laugh, but my daughter would beg for a Dora army if she saw thuis thread. Curses on you! 

+rep for the unusual chapter. Oh, and a Boots dread will just be too funny. Are you going to name a land Raider "Backpack". And who will swiper lead? oh crap, I think I just lost some street cred with all the dora knowledge accidentally shared....

+rep to you for sheer zaniness!


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Maybe we can now make a tratior schapter dedicated to diego


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Ok, I'll bite and be the bad guy. I think this is just stupid for three reasons.

1. Games Worshop isn't particularly cheap, and this wreaks of a waste of money. Its your money, and your army, but you seem like a decent enough painter, so why not just go Ultramarines with that shade of blue you have going? You already have the other parts blackened, just go over the trim in gold, bolter in silver etc etc and you'd be set.

2. These are always fads. 'Hey look at my rainbow army!'. Well, 6 years later that army is looking at you every time you play and stops being funny, which it isn't particularly the first time.

3. I wouldn't play you because your army would just piss me off. Now, I'm not so self centred that I think that you should do something because I disagree with it, but what I am saying is that, I'm going to a decent amount of trouble to come up with fluff that is consistent with established 40k fiction but still original. If I'm doing that, some others are doing that too.

When I play I happen to enjoy imagining my Champion fighting a squad personally and I generally enjoy individualising and distinguishing my squads. If I went up against a 'Dora the Explorer' army I really wouldn't play you because I consider this as literally taking the piss out of people like me who enjoy the adultish fluff that 40k consists of.

If I think that way, some others are bound to, and as I said, in your local GW, gaming group or even a tournament, this might get one or two smirks when you explain it, but it just isn't funny, isn't clever, is actually unoriginal and just seems annoying.


You seem like a decent enough guy from your posts here at Heresy, so *don't take my opinion as a personal attack* ... it really isn't.* You can do exactly what you want with your models.*

But having read all the comments that basically say 'awesome!', 'cool!' and 'great idea!', I just want to be the voice of reason and say ... your going to spend, what, £300/$450 or more on models and paint them like a childrens T.V show? 

Maybe my sense of humour is off but it just seems stupid to me.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

D-A-C said:


> Ok, I'll bite and be the bad guy. I think this is just stupid for three reasons.
> 
> 1. Games Worshop isn't particularly cheap, and this wreaks of a waste of money. Its your money, and your army, but you seem like a decent enough painter, so why not just go Ultramarines with that shade of blue you have going? You already have the other parts blackened, just go over the trim in gold, bolter in silver etc etc and you'd be set.
> 
> ...


Just breathe man its gonna be ok I promise, at least it isnt the barney chapter or the wonder pets then I would question your sanity


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

TheSpore said:


> Just breathe man its gonna be ok I promise, at least it isnt the barney chapter or the wonder pets then I would question your sanity


Just to be clear, and not take over the OP Project Log with negative stuff, I'm really not upset. I just think the idea is daft and thought somebody should express that opinion, because no way am I the only one who would think so.

But even if I am, hey, I'm just expressing the opinion that a proper project would be cooler and less expensive on the old wallet.

But again, just to be clear, the OP can do exactly as he wishes, but by setting up a project log he obviously wants some opinions, that's just mine.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

D-A-C said:


> Just to be clear, and not take over the OP Project Log with negative stuff, I'm really not upset. I just think the idea is daft and thought somebody should express that opinion, because no way am I the only one who would think so.
> 
> But even if I am, hey, I'm just expressing the opinion that a proper project would be cooler and less expensive on the old wallet.
> 
> But again, just to be clear, the OP can do exactly as he wishes, but by setting up a project log he obviously wants some opinions, that's just mine.


And I was just joking with you .. No its not a project I personally would do. I tend to take my stuff quite seriouslya and try to avoid making a funny but at time I can't resist if you look some of my old Necrons I had a few that models with beer cans.

Though one project thats going be a direct pun towards the boys in blue is that I am painting all my plague marines in the UM scheme and will dub them the Ultra Plague Marines.


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

I get an eerie reminiscence of "the Space Beavers" chapter (Counts as Space Wolves) someone did on warseer when I read your first post. Whether that's good or bad, we shall see.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

DAC: I fully understand your stance on the matter. My local game store players are not all that hardcore about any of it. They tend to proxy and whatnot often to try new things out. As school, I live near to Cornell and Ithaca University, starts again and more of them return from home I will start taking my army in even if they are just primer models. 

This is my 'starter' army I have always figured I would figure out painting and the game with them then dump it all on Ebay when I decided what army I truly wanted to play. I have already stripped them a couple times due to horrible first attempts at painting. It was simple and easy so I have no issues with doing a army like this. It will give me the chance to practice multiple paint schemes and methods. If I decide to Ebay them they will get a bath of simple green and maybe a paint scheme as UM if I deem my skills painting good enough to gather extra cash that way. 

In terms of fluff, I can and probably will craft a history for the whole army that will be fully in the system. It would only have the basic color schemes and names that could be associated with the cartoon.

Everyone else: Swiper will be an ork army, Wuaaagh Swippah, that I might do after this army. I think having them both sitting on my shelves squared off against it other would be great. Diego will be my terminator librarian and I will have all the heavy support be under his 'patronage', as in it will be all orange backpacks and whatnot. The other aspect of the joint task force will be under Dora's patronage and have purple backpacks and whatnot. I am strongly considering the Living Saint model from the SoB as Dora. It would be Saint Dora's forces she has gathered together to combat the vast horde of Wuaaagh Swippah. :-D


----------

